
Michael Herr, 1940–2016 - dnetesn
http://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2016/06/27/michael-herr-1940-2016/
======
hourislate
I read Dispatches when I was a teen. It's still one of my favorite books
decades later. I bought my son a copy a year ago. I wanted to share the
reading experience. A fantastic book from an amazing author.

Thanks for the Amazing Story/ Read MH.

------
primodemus
Michael Herr on Kubrick:
[http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2010/04/kubrick-199908](http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2010/04/kubrick-199908)

------
drallison
I knew Michael when he was at Esquire, just before he headed out for Vietnam
and the experiences described in Dispatches. He was smart, thoughtful,
curious, and incredibly brave. We are all the the better for writers like
Michael who document the human experience. It's sad that he is no longer here
to tell the tale.

